# Making candles from tallow



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

I've received a decent amount of beef fat that I need to render. I'll have enough for cooking and then some excess left over. I've been trying to research both candle-making and soap-making with tallow. I'm intrigued by the Little House on the Prairie stories where candles are made using molds and tallow. I don't need anything fancy because these will just be for home use only. Does anyone have any recommendations or experience with this? Are my only needs going to be molds, wicks, and tallow or am I missing something? I've found some antique molds on ebay, but haven't purchased anything yet. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

eyup. that's all you need. 

After the tallow is rendered, you can melt some for the candles. now..be advised that tallow is VERY soft for candles, so you may need a smaller wick than they normally say for a "wax" candle. Try one set of candles, let them harden for a day or so, and then burn one to see how it goes. 

If you have any beeswax or some old nasty candles, you can add that to your tallow to strengthen them. Quite often the old stubs were added to tallow for making candles. 

Tallow candles do smoke...be prepared for that. Please let us know how it goes, okay? I'd love to know how you make out with them 

eta: if the molds are metal (even if they aren't this should work) you will probably have to set them in the freezer for a few minutes to get the candles out. the fat will shrink and the candles should just slide right out.


----------



## Aimee529 (Apr 30, 2008)

What about making jar candles? Pour them in some old jars and light them once they set up? That way you don't have to worry about the molds....unless you want to. Also what do you think would be the best wick? (I was thinking about doing the same thing with some tallow I had leftover from my last soap batch.)


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I used a simple square braided wick when I made some 1" candles from tallow as an experiment. size 1. a flat braid should work, too. simple cotton wicking

about container candles....i'm just not sure. I don't do enough of them to make more than a guess...but since tallow melts SO fast, you might have too big a pool in the jar..and it would be hot fat..which if it spilled would stay hot and liquid longer than wax would. dunno. 

maybe we can do some searching on this for answers


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

you might find this article of interest:
http://chestofbooks.com/reference/E...ocesses/To-Make-Home-made-Tallow-Candles.html
and this on survival candles: http://www.wilderness-survival-expert.com/tallow-candles.html


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Wisconsin Ann,

Thank you for the links! Very interesting information there!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When I've made dipped tallow candles, I've added 30%-50% beeswax to my tallow, it helps harden them and helps reduce the smoke of the tallow.

Make sure you use tallow rendered from the suet and not from the muscle fat.

Place newspaper of other floor covering on floor.
Set up a couple ladder back chairs over floor covering
Set up a couple broomsticks on ladder back chairs to hold candles. (I use one broomstick to hold the candles before I dip and the other to hold the candles after I dip.
Cut wick long enough so you can dip 2 candles at once and hang over broomsticks.

Take wick from broomstick # 1. Dip wick in tallow/wax, then dip in ice cold water. Hang on broomstick #2. Next dipping, take candles from #2 and hang on #1.

When tallow/wax have accumulated a little on the wick, roll on counter to help straighten.

Store tallow candles in freezer until ready to use.

For container tallow candles, use a low container.


----------



## Aimee529 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks from me too! I may have to try this soon....well maybe once this baby is delivered and I have some energy back!!


----------

